# G5 Mag-Loc Quiver



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

is this a 5 arrow quiver


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Sweet quiver i will have to check 1 of these out.:shade:*


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have found my new quiver as long as that silver riser is not gonna be final product or at least an option.

Any pics of it in AP with black parts?


----------



## MN Bow Shooter (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll get those pictures up shortly.


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

redman said:


> is this a 5 arrow quiver


It has five grippers.


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Will it come in a four arrow or my be three I would like to see this


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

if it comes in black i might buy one. looks like it might match my AX looks pretty good


----------



## bosh7 (Feb 15, 2010)

Interesting mounting design. Litteraly a magnetic mount.
I'll probably get one for my new G5 bow.
They have a video of it on their face-book page.


----------

